# un robot que siga lineas



## Angelito (Sep 12, 2006)

hola soy nuevo en esta pagina estudio en 4ªde secundaria y llevo la materia de electronica espero que me puedan cooperar esdta ocasion. "Necesito el circuito de un robot que siga lineas o que cumpla cualquier otra tarea" es urgente, mandenmelo por favor, lo mas rapido que puedan a mi correo


----------



## maunix (Sep 12, 2006)

Angelito dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en esta pagina estudio en 4ªde secundaria y llevo la materia de electronica espero que me puedan cooperar esdta ocasion. "Necesito el circuito de un robot que siga lineas o que cumpla cualquier otra tarea" es urgente, mandenmelo por favor, lo mas rapido que puedan a mi correo



Angelito, realmente este post lo iba a dejar por alto, pero no me pude contener.

Realmente parece sacado de una película de Jim Carrey o de Ben Stiller... 

De todas formas si quieres ahorrarte la tarea, qué de paso si estás en 4to de la secundaria realmente debe ser un colegio muuuuy bueno para que te pidan esto.

En fin,  te paso este link

http://www.superrobotica.com/sr1_Robot.htm

www.nasa.gov

Saludos y suerte


----------

